# Chuck Liddel Ufc Champ Kempo Tattoo On Arm ?



## 45MAGNUM (Sep 19, 2006)

does anybody know what kind of kenpo he took ?


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 19, 2006)

45MAGNUM said:


> does anybody know what kind of kenpo he took ?


 
hawaiian keMpo

search function!


----------



## Danjo (Sep 20, 2006)

He trains at The Pit with John Hackleman who was a student of Walter Godin.


----------



## James Kovacich (Sep 21, 2006)

Correct. Although Hackelman was promoted to 10 degree by Godin it was Hackelman who made the needed drastic changes.

*From the horses mouth.*

"In 1985, when I moved from Hawaii to California, I switched it from Kaju Kenbo to Hawaiian Kempo. *I added some things to it, took away some things and started calling it Hawaiian Kempo. I took out the katas and the forms and I threw in more natural fighting techniques and conditioning. Now thats my style. *Like if you see Chuck (Liddell) with the tattoo on his arm, thats the logo for my school."

Hackleman says back in the 90s other martial artists began calling their style Hawaiian Kenpo, but he is the only instructor to spell his Hawaiian Kempo with an m. In Japanese, the letters m and n have the same symbol, so the art can be spelt either way. John has been spelling his art as Kempo since 1985.

*"Ours is a little more hardcore. In Hawaiian Kenpo they still do forms and stuff like that. When you see the guys such as Chuck fighting, thats Hawaiian Kempo. Mine has always been a mixed martial art ever since I started it."*


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 21, 2006)

Why were those changes needed and how are they drastic?



> In Japanese, the letters m and n have the same symbol



I hope japan has been made aware of this....lol


----------



## James Kovacich (Sep 21, 2006)

Don't shoot the messenger. But if the bold print wasn't enough.
http://www.knucklepit.com/mixed-martial-arts-john_hackleman.htm
Or maybe you'd like to ask the pitmasta his opinion of kosho-ryu kempo?


----------

